# Employment agencies



## stokiecraig (May 4, 2014)

Hi all.
im new to bangkok . im looking for good employment agencies ,as i need to find some personal,
for a new project im setting up ,im looking for service engineers and office clerks.
if anybody out there could throw some names in the hat ,it would be greatfully 
appreciated. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Recruitment Companies Bangkok | Recruitment Bangkok


----------

